# re torsion front end of 85 720



## pyro_guy87 (May 22, 2010)

I need help to get front end to sit higher because the guy that i got it from put it on 30's and cut the back of the fender to fit it. But it still rubs the tire if i turn to hard. so how do i go about re-torioning the front end.


----------

